# Nemertean? White worms?



## SpaceMan (Aug 25, 2013)

Trying to get an ID on these guys that I see on the glass when there's condensation on it in the mornings:










They're little white worms, possibly nemerteans. 

I'm mostly curious as to whether they're the reason I don't see many springtails and if so, I'd there's anything I can/should do about it.


----------



## Socratic Monologue (Apr 7, 2018)

Do they arch their neck/head up, cobra-like?

Like these:









Can Anyone Help Me ID These Worms?


Hello, So I have noticed a few of these worms in my A. vulgare isopod culture. I'm trying to see if anyone can help me ID them, and decide if they're likely to try and prey on my isopods (the culture has been stable for a long time, so it would seem unlikely they're eating my isopods in...




www.dendroboard.com


----------



## SpaceMan (Aug 25, 2013)

Good link. 

I think I've only seen them move in "S" like motions, and they look smaller than the flatworms in that link. I haven't noticed them picking up their heads and probing around, but I'll try to get some macro shots soon.


----------



## kimcmich (Jan 17, 2016)

Greetings,

These are harmless nematodes. Natural and normal. Nemerteans have never been substantiated in any actual viv.


----------



## FroggerFrog (Jan 11, 2021)

It’s funny since a post similar to this was posted today too. His was in his springtail culture. I believe nobody had figured it out yet. Though they were much fatter and larger.


----------

